# Losing the HOPE, not good



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As we've been seeing lately in this forum, and a good bit of everywhere we read, listen and watch.

This is something that's has been touched on in previous posts, before things started getting so dark feeling in this and much of the rest of the open discussion sections of HT and possibly other places, also.

I'm part of it. This last 15 months has done such a number on me, and I think I'm seeing it here too.

We use to have some fun, watch tv shows together and know that some of the stuff they did would get them killed or at least wishing they were dead.
Now, all we see and hear is about the threats of violence and such.

Part of this thread is due to the latest dust ups around here. Yesterday, chickenista brought up some things, and her first post of it was a little more than I'd have wished - but it did have value too. She and I have been having a meeting of the minds via PM's and I think I can get her back to help keep us from going totally into the dark side of prepping and maybe help bring some balance.

While we all need Ernie's knowledge of things going on in the world, we need to balance it out with the everyday Prepping to just get by not having enough wood for the stove due to some fluke of nature, or getting laid off (which might be a consequence of something Ernie posted about), etc.

But, I think the largest thing I've been missing lately is that white light at the end of the tunnel that we all need - HOPE. The Hope that we have enough to get through what is going on , the HOPE that whatever illness does not kill us or our loved ones the HOPE that the job lasts and if not I can make it an opportunity rather than a fiscal train wreck (my job okay for now). and that the JOY of life is being sapped.

I'm thinking we won't survive if we don't have some HOPE and some JOY to hang on to. Not to make this a Pollyanna forum (but I do love when she hangs crystals on that cranky ladie's window), but not to have a forum that is only doom and gloom.

So, I'm asking each of you to try to post of something that is just general prepping, even if it was done 90 days ago. Or set your dates of view of the forum (lower left side of index) and go to the beginning, find some good topics and bring them forward again.

We are loosing the balance and tipping only to the dark side. So, something a bit more "normal" would be good.

I'm of the mind of small houses, and still working on getting one. I say a small house due to the less energy and such needed to stay comfortable in weather conditions. But with a large work/storage shed nearby that can be less heated, etc as necessary. Water containment, Solar, and shade trees for cooling in the summer.

The pantry - as great granny use to have that didn't go to the store much. Their food choices may not have been as extensive as we are use to, but they must have had food. I'm thinking condiments go a long way to making the basics taste different for the 2nd and 3rd time of warming up the stew.

So, here's the challenge - can you post some things where HOPE helped you survive? 
Some examples of JOY coming from using the preps? Maybe a family gathering during a storm or just power outage.

This ship S&EP is getting doom heavy and we need to balance the load, but that requries help from all of you. I cannot do it alone.

So, chickenista - help out here girl, we need some practical Prep threads and posts - rest of you also.

Angie


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

doom is how you see it... 

I have learned so much from this forum that has made a big difference for me...

Knowing you have prepped gives me hope, that and knowing He is with me...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> We are loosing the balance and tipping only to the dark side.


I think that's part of why you find some people have been frustrated by threads like Ernie's (I hate to always pick on him, it's not fair, but everyone knows his threads so there it is).
There are a lot of us who DON'T see only the dark side. :shrug:

Personally, despite the fact that our income has been cut in half, DH has lost his job _twice_, we're living without running water or even enough bedrooms for the kids...I don't really think I'm any worse off in the grand scheme of things than I was five years ago. 

I'm _still_ blessed. 
My kids are happy and healthy. My husband is still my best friend. We still live in a great community. We still live in a country that is in the top few of wealthy, happy, strong and FREE nations. We still belong to a supportive, out-reaching church. We still have all of our parents, siblings and their assortment of children alive and kicking, etc, etc. 

I learned a long time ago that the world is what you make of it. 
If you think everyone is a crook, out to cheat you and the world is just trying to beat you down, well that's what you'll SEE. 
On the other hand, if you think that everyone is mostly a good person at heart and allowed to make the occasional human mistakes, and the world is full of blessings, well that's what you'll see, instead. 



> The pantry - as great granny use to have that didn't go to the store much.


Personally, this is what my "preps" have always been. 
Probably for the same reason, actually. lol When you're 50 miles from a store that has more than three aisles, you stock up when you're there. 

When DH lost his job last summer, the first thing I did was go into my pantry and say, "It'll be OK." I truly felt peace.
Because my pantry was _full_. We might have gone bankrupt because we couldn't pay the bills, but by golly we weren't gonna starve!!


----------



## Catshooter (May 11, 2009)

I started prepping when the Cuban missle crisis hit. Sixty three, if I recall correctly. It looked bad then and then we didn't even know how close we came to all-out nuclear war.

I remember clearly when Howard Ruff published his book of how to survive the coming economic crash.

My point here is that some circumstances in life can appear bad. And even _be_ bad. But remember, the media spends how much money to make every singel thing they can look worse than it is? Trememdous amounts. I never read any story that has the words "might" or "may" or the like in it due to the huge amount of speculation and downright lies that it will contain.

But if you look around there are wonderful things to see. The smile of a child, a blue sky, your spouse's laughter. Look around. It is there. The darkness can make it hard to see, but it is still there, everywhere.

I think it was Mark Twain who said something like that if you don't read the newspapers, you'll be un-informed. If you do read the newspapers you'll be mis-informed. 

Try going two weeks with zero input from any media source. You might just feel better.

I don't want to put Ernie down, but much of his Bunker Index's are just a sumation of some really bad things that could happen. Doesn't mean they will, just that they could. I know Ernie's intentions are good. Maybe that's just the way I see them.

Hope this helps a little.


Cat


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Good post, Angie. I wholeheartedly agree that we must not lose hope. 

In spite of all the doom and gloom, I still believe that there is good in most people, that people inherently want to do good. I've seen how our people come together in the worst crises. 

So, while there may be flash mobs and stories of lawlessness, I do not believe that those people are the majority. In fact, I believe they are a very small minority. And I don't believe that everyone living in urban areas are as helpless as we tend to portray them. 

And I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge where, ultimately, my hope comes from.....Jesus Christ. He gives me peace for today and hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I agree Angie - a bit too much gloom and not enough sunshine! This forum has helped me to be much better prepared for pretty much anything. It has even gotten DH totally on board with prepping.

When DH lost his job about 20 years ago, we survived. Even then, long before I had ever heard of prepping, we had a good amount of food on hand. That's just how I was raised. We have never been shop every day people. That was a hard time for us but I have hope that all I have learned will make the next situation more tolerable.

When DH came home at lunch, I told him that I had ordered 11 cases of canning jars. He didn't even bat an eye!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We have a neighbor who lost her daughter, grandson and husband in the local lake three years ago. (Classic story, the grandson was drowning and the other two went in to save him). 

You wanna talk a SHTF situation.  If anyone has the right to see the world as a very dark, empty place, it's Karen. 

But she _doesn't._ Instead she sees who's left. She sees the blessings she is still surrounded by. She is one of those people that when she's around, you feel the light of God on your face. She's Job. She's amazing! 
And it was because she made a painful, difficult, yet simple choice that she wasn't going to let circumstances undermine the joy she finds in this world. 
(I wonder if _I_ would find that strength when put in such a painful place??)


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Rationalizion , as a coping mechanism during hard times , plays a very important role in helping people too over come their natural tendency too look on the dark side of life . Too illustrate , try too mentally put yourself and family back into the early 1930's , post Stock market crash and beginning depression and then the Dust Bowl in Tx , Ok , Ks etc. comes along ! 
..............Those folks weren't bombarded with the daily ration of bad economic 
reporting reinforced by visual images , rather they were treated too daily radio radio programs like Amos 'n Andy , Positive messages from FDR and numerous other radio programs of a positive nature . And , most all were prepping as a normal way of life . big difference twixt their lifestyle back then , and ours , today ! , fordy


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree with Angie but I would encourage you *not* to look at "hope" as a feeling. Look at as your plan. your physical and spiritual plan. Seeing things come together and working that plan will encourage you. If its just a feeling that you "hope " this or that comes to past I think you will be disappointed.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Great thread Angie! You have to balance the doom and gloom with the HOPE for a better tomorrow. Try to pick just one thing that brings you inner peace and do that activity daily. Examples would be to get lost in a good book, chatting with an old friend over iced tea, watching that silly/sappy movie that you know picks up your spirit. I try to focus on at least one activity a day that will get me out of my funk so I can enjoy the rest of my day.

Prepping is alot of work but knowing you have a full pantry, with things you like to eat, is very satisfying to your soul. Make sure you stock up on some of your very favorite treat items to help get you through and make your day a bit brighter. I actually have to hide mine, I don't like to share most of the time. :ashamed:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If we didn't have hope, we wouldn't be prepping anyway.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

prepping is hope. Why would some one prep who doesn't think there is some thing to prep for? The other side to get to. No way of getting through what ever it is that is happeneing or might happen. With out hope all the people on the east coast would have stood out on the street and let the storm blow them away.
With out hope why would any one care what our goverment is doing? Better to just jump out of a tall building than to garner the knowledge and how to fight back.
I have had to dig deep into myself many times in my life to make it to whaere I am now and much of that time was spent realizing the worst and figuring out how to make it through it. it must have worked cause i am still here. i don't think i could have done that with out the hope that there was some thing better.
i don't expect flowers and sunshine when I come to this forum. i do however expect alot of up front thruthfullness. After all how do you know to protect yourself if you don't see the mega wave coming for you.
Not much else I can say other than it's hard times we are living in. If you want hope go plant a seed. That is one of gods perfect miracles, that should give every one hope.
By the way I think Ernie's thread was perfect, it made alot of people see things inside them selves they probably didn't know was there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know this seems to be just about me, but please look at it as the overall feeling of the forum.

We have to balance the sad with the happy, the doom with the joy, and such. We need threads that reflect that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> We have to balance the sad with the happy, the doom with the joy, and such


If you look at the threads up right now, most are NOT "doom and gloom"

Some generate more controversy (whether real or feigned or even instigated) but most seem pretty innoucuous to me.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thank you Chickenista for bringing this to the head and thank you Angie for seeing it as it is. lets keep helping each other prep for living a good healthy life.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm taking the weekend off from gloom and doom,'cause I have 2 beautiful greatgrandbabies coming to spend the weekend.Boy about 14 months,girl 9 weeks,maybe 10.Looking into the eyes of these 2 beauties dispels all bad feelings and makes the whole world look good.I'm gonna rock'em and push'em in the stroller and feed'em and change their diapers and count myself blessed beyond measure.And thank God that I'm able to get out of bed for them in the middle of the night if need be.They'll either keep me young or make an old man outta me..


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

mare said:


> thank you Chickenista for bringing this to the head and thank you Angie for seeing it as it is. lets keep helping each other prep for living a good healthy life.


So we get to go back and talk about rice buckets again?

So why would any one prep if they don't think if any thing would ever go wrong?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you, Angie, for bringing this up. I have been avoiding this section of the forum lately because it doesn't feel like the old survival and prep forum at all, it feels like GC to me. 

I know we need to be aware of world events, government hijinks, and learn how to defend against and prep for these things. But this constant dwelling on it, alarmist type posts and the outright bitterness and hatred I've seen here is all counterproductive to growing and learning. 

I find my escape from the stress of daily life by going to the mountains, losing myself in nature and wildlife. I really think I would get sucked down like so many others have if I didn't have that escape to give me perspective.

I know not everyone has that opportunity, but find whatever your joy is and do it. Life's too short to spend in a constant state of worry about events that are beyond our control. 

All we can do is prep for them to the best of our abilities, learn how to defend ourselves and our loved ones and hope for the best. But, if you spend today worrying, you'll never get a second chance to spend it playing with your kids, climbing a mountain, watching an eagle fly, or whatever it is that gives your heart joy. 

Today is a gift, don't waste it, and don't let the troubles of the world steal it from you.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

ErinP said:


> But she _doesn't._ Instead she sees who's left. She sees the blessings she is still surrounded by. She is one of those people that when she's around, you feel the light of God on your face. She's Job. She's amazing!
> And it was because she made a painful, difficult, yet simple choice that she wasn't going to let circumstances undermine the joy she finds in this world.


You are so right. We have that ability to choose whether we will be overwhelmed or whether we will overcome. I've known people like your neighbor and they are truly an inspiration.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If we didn't have hope what would be the purpose of prepping. Ernie's threads can go to the dark side but they are full of humor and insightful comments too. Worldwide the economic news is dark. In the U.S. there are a lot of dark things happening that shouldn't. We need to be aware of them so we can decisions that affect our prepping and our voting. 

That said on a personal level we can enjoy each day to the fullest whether its being with family, reading a good book, taking a vacation or getting on our knees to give thanks for what we do have. Sometimes its the little things that give me a lift. This a.m. dh and I were rearranging jars on shelves in the basement to make room for this year's tomato juice. I told him we really don't need more juice and he said we have the tomatoes, jars, time and strength, we should can all we have because who knows what's coming. That made me happy because dh and I are on the same page with prepping (as well as most other things!). I'm happy because we will celebrate 51 years of marriage on October 1. I'm happy that after only grandsons we have a two great granddaughters coming later this year or early next year. I'm happy because we can go to my mom's to celebrate her 90th birthday in October. I'm happy because I can worship as I please. I'm happy we have freedom to join the community on Homesteading Today to share the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I view the loss of Hope as a symptom of fatigue. 
As a prepper, we live always with the idea that the SHTF will eventually happen in the back of our minds...sometimes it happens in ways we don't expect - not the major SHTF situation we all prep for. But a surprising jolt in mid-life, or a loss of a job, death of a spouse, etc. 
My contribution towards the "Hope" idea is that this weekend, I'm going to realize a dream I've had since childhood. I've paid off my farm, and now I'm going to erect my first ever greenhouse, so that in mid-Winter when the light is dim, and its cold outside, I can go out of my kitchen and plant crops that grow in 45-50* temps (lettuce) all the while giving thanks that I had ancestors who worked their fingers to the bone to save German marks. Those people who came to America with the shirts on their backs in the mid-1800's, and had the foresight to lay back a few of their hard earned income for future generations while building their own lives.
I'm going to thank the Lord that He has provided for me, because I inherited the work ethic too, so I'm equally hopeful that this prep - as extravagent as it seems to some - will bear other fruit.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Last week I was watching "Global Spirit" on Link TV, Dr. Robert Thurman was asked to non-verbally express what/how the world was feeling right now. He sat there staring, unblinking at the interviewer, the poor guy thought he had asked Dr. Thurman the wrong question, or perhaps Dr. Thurman thought him stupid. I think Dr. Thurman was 'saying' the world is numb, no hope, tired.
As others have written, hope is many things and many of those things are what we make them.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not hopeful, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We are going to have highs of 88 in a few days!!!!! I survived the 112* days and months and months of triple digit heat! Texas winters are usually really nice and I deserve a good one now! 

The does are pregnant and the dogs are spayed (thank Goodness, LOL). Some of the hens have chicks following them. The geese are on the pond with the ducks making lots of nice fertilizer for my garden. I am still strong enough to work the garden and intend to do so as long as I am able. Should have cowpeas in a few days. Some of the pods are filling out. The yellow squash is bearing nicely. I found canning jars for half price and I'm gonna fill a bunch! I saw the copperhead this morning before it saw me and now it is fertilizing the garden. Found some poly pipe online with free delivery and got that and the parts needed to put in an auxiliary line with taps in the paddock, garden and milk shed. That will help with the workload.

One of these days, it might even rain again. Wouldn't that be wonderful? In the meantime, I am on a good well and the gray water takes care of the garden (with a little help from my webbed footed friends.)

I have some good friends that I dearly love. God has richly blessed me.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*I saw the copperhead this morning before it saw me and now it is fertilizing the garden.*

Cyng 1 Snake 0

you are a brave woman!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

When I got up this morning and let the dogs out, I stepped onto the porch and there was a Double Rainbow. I even got a picture.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

[YOUTUBE]3wlb1LcW7DY[/YOUTUBE]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wlb1LcW7DY[/ame]


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I saw a sign yesterday while I was out that I think may fit:



*"Does your presence on earth shine light or cast a shadow?"*



Made me really stop and ponder all the meanings of that.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

If you want hope don't look at the stock market right now...

Every tme I put eggs in the incubator I have hope..but having hope doesn't blind me to the realities of trying to hatch and raise them. Without hope I would not try; knowing what to prepare for keeps me having hope I will succeed.

You want hopefull threads, threads with success and joy. We have them all the time. We haven't lost hope. We still come here to get information and insight. Our times are getting darker and those who come here know this. They are seeking information and support--to get thru these trying times. And that is the very embodyment of hope.
The hopeless do nothing; they sit on their hands and wait to be helped.(A passive form of hope--believing they will be helped.)
I did not see any rainbows after our rain yesterday but did see how much my garden responded to the rain. Hearing good news is like that rain, wonderful for the spirit. But this is S&EP; we prepare for what bad things can happen. That means this forum has a darker flavor; otherwise how would we prepare with out the knowledge of what we face?

I firmly believe that the proof of the hope you are looking for is in the very fact we all keep coming back and our numbers are growing!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Well, I could use a little hope about now...things are pretty dreary looking on the personal front but we'll get through it I'm sure.

My pullets started laying pretty good and it's supposed to be cooled off this weekend...that's hopeful!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Freya said:


> I saw a sign yesterday while I was out that I think may fit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooh, I love that quote. It really does make you stop and think.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> I saw the copperhead this morning before it saw me and now it is fertilizing the garden.
> 
> Cyng 1 Snake 0
> 
> you are a brave woman!


That wasn't nearly as scary as the timber rattler I killed in the yard or the rat snake I had trapped under a dull hoe that morphed into a cottonmouth striking at my hand. Fortunately I had it pinned just enough that the fangs scraped my hand and didn't penetrate! Lesson learned, get a gun not a dull hoe!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I believe in Christ Jesus, my Risen Savior and in the hope that He & He alone gives.
I believe that all things are as God intends them to be and are moving along at His timing. I believe that we are supposed to be wise in "having our oil lamps prepared" and to "be like the ant" and to be ready. Ready mainly for Jesus' return and for our life here until He does so. To watch for opportunities God puts in our paths to help others. To share the Gospel with those who have not heard. To encourage and lift each other up.
I appreciate Ernie and the other "watch dogs" and use the information they give to prepare, either mentally or to shore up what I am capable of. I am aware that I can only do so much but that I can do all things through Christ Jesus and that each thing I do, I should do it for God's Glory.
This is the way I live my life. I can't separate it. 
And therein is my Hope.
God Bless you all in whatever you do.
jd


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

jd4020 said:


> I believe in Christ Jesus, my Risen Savior and in the hope that He & He alone gives.
> I believe that all things are as God intends them to be and are moving along at His timing. I believe that we are supposed to be wise in "having our oil lamps prepared" and to "be like the ant" and to be ready. Ready mainly for Jesus' return and for our life here until He does so. To watch for opportunities God puts in our paths to help others. To share the Gospel with those who have not heard. To encourage and lift each other up.
> I appreciate Ernie and the other "watch dogs" and use the information they give to prepare, either mentally or to shore up what I am capable of. I am aware that I can only do so much but that I can do all things through Christ Jesus and that each thing I do, I should do it for God's Glory.
> This is the way I live my life. I can't separate it.
> ...


:thumb: Great post! God bless you too.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

My grandmother used to say, "Don't shoot the lights out and then complain about the dark."

I'm not sure what she meant by that. We ended up putting her in a home.

And, to be honest, I'm not sure how someone would be a survivalist and still have hope.

Structuring a good deal of your life to prepare for a catastrophic* end-of-the-world (as we know it) scenario is a conflicted way to live. Either most of the preparations will be not be needed or there will be great discomfort and loss of life. Neither is exactly a Wahoo! moment.

Coupled with that is the basic fact that my religion is in opposition to the sort of bunkered-in "save my friends and family" philosophy.

So, I prefer to concentrate more on an emergency preparedness strategy: the idea that it might very well be probable that our family will find the need to make it through a temporary loss of the usual necessities and comforts until some sort of normalcy is restored.

I have hope and confidence that we can and will make that happen. And, that we can also help others should that sort of situation arise.













* Yes, it most likely will have something to do with cats.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

My fishing season is just starting up. It is my happiest time of the year. I put back enough fish to last a year(we eat fish a couple of times a week). I find this place really interesting, I don't let it control my mind though. I know that I have the strength to get my family and I threw whatever happens to us. While I Hope for the best and prepare for the worst, I try to stay as informed as possible. I don't really see how anyone, that is up to date with the news, can deny the world is heading for a scary place. Best to be prepared and maybe by staying current with the news and trends we can be that precious day or two ahead of the zombies...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Structuring a good deal of your life *to prepare for a catastrophic* end-of-the-world (as we know it) scenario *is a conflicted way to live


I just went through that sort of thing in the past week. (Irene)
I survived and was relatively comfortable* due to being prepared*

Life is all about planning for the worst but hoping for the best.

Making *contigency* plans doesn't mean it's *all* you think about, or that you "live in fear"


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I just went through that sort of thing in the past week. (Irene)
> I survived and was relatively comfortable* due to being prepared*
> 
> Life is all about planning for the worst but hoping for the best.
> ...



Which is basically what I said, later in that post:



> So, I prefer to concentrate more on an emergency preparedness strategy: the idea that it might very well be probable that our family will find the need to make it through a temporary loss of the usual necessities and comforts until some sort of normalcy is restored.
> 
> I have hope and confidence that we can and will make that happen. And, that we can also help others should that sort of situation arise.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So, I prefer to concentrate more on an emergency preparedness strategy:





> a catastrophic* end-of-the-world (as we know it) scenario


My point is that there is *no difference * at all between those two things.



> that we can also *help others *should that sort of situation arise.


That's what comes from *discussing* all possibilites


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

And I say there's a big difference between an end-of-the-world Armageddon or the collapse of civilization (a very unlikely event) and a natural disaster such as an earthquake, hurricane, tornado, wildfire, etc. (the likelihood of which is far greater and depends to some degree on location.)

Two things I don't prepare for are the End Times and meteor strikes: events which I consider equally unlikely.

I guess that's why I still have hope.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

My bright spots continue to be my rock solid husband and hardworking (or hard headed, whichever) 12 yo son. My garden did pretty well this year (yay yay!), and as the level of my own preps increases, the nagging unease is abating. 

I have ventured into a new turkey breed for Alaska, hoping to make a small go of them next year. Chickens are still laying well. 

I got invited to grow more veggies to bring to the main farm market next year, so I plan on that, positively 

But mostly I never forget how the food I had on hand, got us through two long patches where my husband was not working. Four to fix months each and we'd have been in real trouble if I hadn't kept the freezers fairly full and had extra on hand. He might forget that when he rolls his eyeballs at my "grocery store at home", but I never do. Besides, he also forgets how many people we help out every year


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> My point is that there is *no difference * at all between those two things.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what comes from *discussing* all possibilites


They don't don't think some of the things people talk about on here are possibilities. Like there was no way the economy was going to crash or that a bunch of people would loose their house or their jobs. No way our goverment would print too much money and cause grocery prices to raise out of control. Since none of that has ever happened i guess the rest of what we talk about on here is impossible too.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well someone should start a happy index, LOL

I see hope where others see doom, must be something wrong with me...


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

NewGround said:


> Well someone should start a happy index, LOL
> 
> I see hope where others see doom, must be something wrong with me...


Well i know there is some thing wrong with me. Ha Ha.

Some times fear can be over come by just saying something out load or finding out some one else said or thought the same thing. i think this forum does that for alot of people.
I'ts no where near fear mongering, it's good honest discusion. And some times it does get out there a bit, but it's probably cause the people on here have good imaginations. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Angie, while I agree that we need to be balanced, I am a bit confused. We had people griping about the forum being too "doom and gloom" so we bent over backwards and you made a sub-forum for current events. Now that doesn't seem to be enough. We need to post "happy thoughts" to counteract the negative for which we are prepping?

I'm not trying to be a pain here, really. It's just that those who complained are STILL not satisfied, even though no one is forcing them to read the current events forum, yet they do so and stir up trouble. Why?

Maybe my feathers are just a bit ruffled, but I feel like this is a slap in the face to those of us who aren't really "doom and gloomers" but who DO appreciate the truth of the less-than-rosy posts. (Not from you, but from those who want to complain constantly.)


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

As far as Ernies thread goes, we have congress people telling black people that the tea party wants to see them hanging from a tree.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess there is something I'm missing. I have hope. I hope that one day life will return to some sembelence of normalcy. Right now it's not normal, and I don't know anyone who can pretend it is. My mother keeps telling me that we need to live our lives with happiness and joy in spite of everything happening. I honestly, truly, with all my might wish I could. I'd love to run around like a blithering idiot, oblivious to the fact that our bank account is in the double digits most of the time anymore, that businesses we have contracted with are continuing to shut their doors which means less business for us, that I can't find a job even part time at the dollar store, etc etc etc. Sure, I hope all those things change, I really do. I'd love to see our country return to the place it was. Hope is still there, but reality colors every aspect of our lives right now, and it's something that I personally find hard to push out of the way. Maybe those who are more secure have a better time of it, I don't know. But none of us knows where the country is going, how much farther we will fall, or any of a number of other things. I'd rather be informed of events that stand to affect my everyday life via Ernie's posts than to live unaware, tossed by the waves of current events but not knowing why. 

I'm not without hope, because I'm still alive. Churchill had hope, during England's darkest hour. I don't know how to explain it. It's hard for me to put the thought into words because it's more of a feeling. I have hope, but I have to deal with reality on a daily basis because reality is what's demanding my time, money, and all effort and labor. Hope is there, but it's pushed into the background right now. I'm too busy dealing with the reality of life as it is right now. Maybe I can find time to nurture my small hope soon.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> I guess there is something I'm missing. I have hope. I hope that one day life will return to some sembelence of normalcy. Right now it's not normal, and I don't know anyone who can pretend it is. My mother keeps telling me that we need to live our lives with happiness and joy in spite of everything happening. I honestly, truly, with all my might wish I could. I'd love to run around like a blithering idiot, oblivious to the fact that our bank account is in the double digits most of the time anymore, that businesses we have contracted with are continuing to shut their doors which means less business for us, that I can't find a job even part time at the dollar store, etc etc etc. Sure, I hope all those things change, I really do. I'd love to see our country return to the place it was. Hope is still there, but reality colors every aspect of our lives right now, and it's something that I personally find hard to push out of the way. Maybe those who are more secure have a better time of it, I don't know. But none of us knows where the country is going, how much farther we will fall, or any of a number of other things. I'd rather be informed of events that stand to affect my everyday life via Ernie's posts than to live unaware, tossed by the waves of current events but not knowing why.
> 
> I'm not without hope, because I'm still alive. Churchill had hope, during England's darkest hour. I don't know how to explain it. It's hard for me to put the thought into words because it's more of a feeling. I have hope, but I have to deal with reality on a daily basis because reality is what's demanding my time, money, and all effort and labor. Hope is there, but it's pushed into the background right now. I'm too busy dealing with the reality of life as it is right now. Maybe I can find time to nurture my small hope soon.



Just to let you know I love how you think. reminds me of a song in 1988 during Carter "Don't worry be happy" We need hope but until we deal with reality of what is going on we'll never reach the end of that hope

Its good to be aware of the simple things but we were born to think,dream and create. To be free! And until we reach that state then we live below what was intended. But then some are content too


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> Just to let you know I love how you think. reminds me of a song in 1988 during Carter "Don't worry be happy" We need hope but until we deal with reality of what is going on we'll never reach the end of that hope
> 
> Its good to be aware of the simple things but we were born to think,dream and create. To be free! And until we reach that state then we live below what was intended. But then some are content too


Um, Carter wasn't President in 1988, that would be George the Senior


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oggie said:


> My grandmother used to say, "Don't shoot the lights out and then complain about the dark."
> 
> I'm not sure what she meant by that. We ended up putting her in a home.
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from on this. I think that you can take a lot of basic survival/prep from even the zombie posts. Even if YOU personally don't feel that it will happen, there are lessons to be learned.

BTW Oggie, I named a cat Stay Puffed Marshmallow Man(and it's a female!)...do you think that was asking for a feline Apocalypse? :nana:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Um, Carter wasn't President in 1988, that would be George the Senior


My bad 
I was thinking Carter and living through that when the song came to me. 
The Regan haters can come along and jump on that


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> BTW Oggie, I named a cat Stay Puffed Marshmallow Man(and it's a female!)...do you think that was asking for a feline Apocalypse? :nana:


Eat everything else in your food store before you attempt to make sum' mores with that one.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Massive amounts of apricots on my tree, ripe and getting picked every day.

Pear tree is loaded with pears. Not ripe yet.

Two apple trees weighed down with branches laying near the ground with apples. Not ripe yet but I do eat the occasional green apple with salt. 

Got ten ton of hay lined out from neibor for trade for taking the night shift during calving season. Been doing this for a few years now. Round bales. Got ten ton of small bales to get in the morning. If your not busy, could use a hand.:heh: Been awhile since I hand hauled out of the field. I'll be nice and sore all over my body come sunday. In my youger days, hay hauling kept me much stronger than my peers, both strenght and endurance. I highly reccomend it.

While this may not seem to be a prep to most, I do consider it so. My wife and two of our horses entered 6 AQHA Regional Championship events and won 6 Regional Championships, 4 seconds and 2 thirds. Just a couple weeks ago. We plan to maybe expand their training and compete in even more catagories next year. We'll see.

To me, much of what is discussed as preping, without the doom and gloom, is what I know as country living. Gardens, canning, freezing, chickens, and the like are everyday, lifelong subjects. Many people I know do these things. If I suggested to them that they are 'prepers' or survivalists they would look at me with a strange expression on their faces. I have no doubt, when things become difficult, these folks will do just fine. Hard times are hard times. I'm convinced hard times are comming.

The xtreme is the End of Times. I don't waste my time with that. Why? Um, it's the end of times. No amount of preping will change an extinction event. Knowing about it probably won't change it. End of times isn't comming.

I'm interested in being prepared, both with knowledge and preps, for the more severe possibilities. The doom and gloom. I'm not convinced it will happen. But I am convinced it could happen. Some will survive by chance. I want better odds. My thoughts are, that if it happens and some of us make it through, the world will be a better place than it is now. It might be harder in some apects, but better in others. There is the HOPE.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Ernie's posts make me laugh. They inform me and I like them. I think everyone is obsessed with Ernie LOL! Can't blame em but it's getting a little crazy lately  

I can sure post some regular questions but I don't want to miss out on the news just because it's gloomy! It's imortant!!


Today I was happy I prepped because when I got home from the store and realized I forgot to pick up something for my 2yo, I found two full containers in the pantry


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> My bad
> I was thinking Carter and living through that when the song came to me.
> The Regan haters can come along and jump on that


Well, the song would have been appropriate in the Carter years from what I've heard lol I just got to prove TNHermit wrong for once and I was happy!:happy: 

I hope you forgive me my twisted sense of humor!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oggie said:


> Eat everything else in your food store before you attempt to make sum' mores with that one.


Well, I was thinking more along the lines of the fact that the Stay Puffed was "the destroyer" in Ghostbusters lol....but yea, she doesn't have much meat on her anyway...I'd just use her as bait


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ne prairiemama said:


> Ernie's posts make me laugh. They inform me and I like them. I think everyone is obsessed with Ernie LOL! Can't blame em but it's getting a little crazy lately
> 
> I can sure post some regular questions but I don't want to miss out on the news just because it's gloomy! It's imortant!!
> 
> ...


I tthink it's called shooting the messenger.:grumble:


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

This is definately a MUCH NEEDED thread Angie, thank you!!!
The Long Weekend is here in Canada and I'm disappearing (all alone) for a couple of days after our yard sale tomorrow. I will be back with bells on Monday to see what's shakin' here on HT!!! Woo Hoo!!
A light at the end of the dark and dreary tunnel INDEED! :clap:


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I got a new-to-me pistol today! I can shoot the zombie/meth heads double handed when they come for me when the world ends due to the fed/obama/race wars/rapture!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I guess I'm a Polyanna, because I DO try to find the silver lining in the dark clouds. While I read the Bunker Index and enjoy it, I do find much of it to be hyperbole - looking at the worst possible outcome of each item listed. Sorry, Ernie. 

I've been through some hard times in my life, I've survived them all and I've learned from each and every one of them. I didn't appreciate them at the time, but I know now that I wouldn't be who I am today if I hadn't been where I was then.

So, bring on ALL the threads, including plenty of how-to info!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Why does this thread have anything to do with me at all? How did I get dragged into this?

I'm not in the hope business. I'm not in the change business. I try and give information with a little humor and a smile and that's the end of it. You have to bring your own hope to the table and it's NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY to provide it for you.

I'm not preventing anyone from posting other more "hopeful" topics alongside mine. This is about a handful of people who threw well-orchestrated hissy fits to try and shut down topics they don't like from people they don't like. Do I go into their threads and call people names and make wild accusations? The manufactured drama over the past week has been all about one thing ... shutting Ernie down. And every week I have to hear about how I'm this or that and watch other members throw a hissy fit to get their way. 

I'm pretty dang fed up. This has been my hissy fit. Enjoy your hope.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TNHermit - during the Carter years (he was one of my two Presidential Commander-In-Chief's along with Ronnie Ray-Gun) during my time in the Marine Corps, Robin Williams whom appears in the music video by Bobby McFarland's "Don't Worry, Be Happy" (circa 1987 or was it 1988), was still playing 'Mork from Ork' on TV in the late 1970's.

Ah the Carter years - somewhere at my dad's I think there is still a case of "Billy Beer" left over from my high school graduation party in 1978. That was back when the drinking age was 18 years old for anything/ anywhere, there in Michigan. Plus of course 18+% inflation, high unemployment, the Iranian takeover of the US Embassy in Tehran, Iran by the Ayatollah Khomeni and his followers after the Shaw of Iran left the country, etc...

But as I had posted in another thread, when I was woken up with an official phone call shortly after 4 am this morning when the 7.1 magnitude Earthquake hit Alaskan Aleutian Islands, and we had a possible Tsunami Warning for the West Coast, hey I didn't freak out. I did have a comment or two which included some profanity (which is very unusual for me - I can swear like a sailor, I just prefer to not do so) over the hour when it happened. 

But when it turned out to be not necessary to warn the general public over a Tsunami Warning, I once again lifted my eyes towards the skies and said a brief "Thank You", for nothing major happening as in a Natural Disaster affecting most of the public along low lying areas of the West Coast.

I don't plan for a full blown loss or breakdown of society due to solar storms/ killer viruses/ asteroids impacts/ alien invasions/ financial meltdowns/ invading foreign armies/ etc. happening, but I bet that I would be better prepared than most if any of that would happen. Plus with my speaking Spanish, I hope that I am ready for when the illegals rise up in revolt across the Southwestern states.

Having seen some of the Ghettos/ Inner Cities located in North America (hey I am from Detroit/ and been to many large US, Mexican, and Canadian cities all which have their own undesireable areas) and having been in a few 3rd World Countries, that makes me appreciate what we have here in the US. Even with the current conditions here due to the economy, politics, urban unrest, or just the plain wearing out of our infrastructure on the highways, municipal utilities. Or even what happened damage wise to some of the East Coast buildings/ federal structures due to the 5.8 magnitude Earthquake that was centered in Virginia this last week.

But as I continue to tell my doctors, everyday that I wake up and I am still 6 feet above ground, is a good day! In the past - I have faced death, survived due to keeping my wits about me, and I carry the scars to prove it. When the 'Grim Reaper' does show up to take me away, it will be with me kicking and screaming the entire time!

I would have to say is that my only hope is that when the next bad thing happens in my life (and something will/ no rainbows and lollipops everyday here in my life) that I will still have the ability to continue to deal with it in a courageous manner, while having the ability to laugh about what happened afterwards!!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

radiofish said:


> TNHermit - during the Carter years (he was one of my two Presidential Commander-In-Chief's along with Ronnie Ray-Gun) during my time in the Marine Corps, Robin Williams whom appears in the music video by Bobby McFarland's "Don't Worry, Be Happy" (circa 1987 or was it 1988), was still playing 'Mork from Ork' on TV in the late 1970's.
> 
> Ah the Carter years - somewhere at my dad's I think there is still a case of "Billy Beer" left over from my high school graduation party in 1978. That was back when the drinking age was 18 years old for anything/ anywhere, there in Michigan. Plus of course 18+% inflation, high unemployment, the Iranian takeover of the US Embassy in Tehran, Iran by the Ayatollah Khomeni and his followers after the Shaw of Iran left the country, etc...
> 
> ...


Don't tell anyone but i grew up between Ft Wayne, Toledo and Detroit, My uncle was a big shot at the Defiance Ohio GM plant. I know Detroit well and Toledo well. I was just a few years outa nam and had started my own business when carter came in. It was bad but what is going on today is way bad. When I cam out of nam for what ever reason I always felt I had to live my life for not only myself but for the guys that didn't make it and died so I could continue. It was hope that kept me going all my life. But i realized for me that hope was not me setting around wishing. It was me having a plan and working it. i still have that hope. but the corruption is getting so bad it getting awful hard to work the plan. 
As for Billy Beer. Although i was raised outside town of 150 people and 6 beer joints and a jug in the tires at Knots Sheeler's gas station I never started drinking the stuff till about 10 years ago . A six pack still will last a long time  Besides we had Old Frothingslosh with the naked fat lady on the can  And I did get drunk once right out of high school on dandelion wine under a tree of ticks


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Why does this thread have anything to do with me at all? How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I'm not in the hope business. I'm not in the change business. I try and give information with a little humor and a smile and that's the end of it. You have to bring your own hope to the table and it's NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY to provide it for you.
> 
> ...


Ernie, are there any other forums you post on? Maybe one without others trying to shut down the posts they don't agree with?
Karen


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Why does this thread have anything to do with me at all? How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I'm not in the hope business. I'm not in the change business. I try and give information with a little humor and a smile and that's the end of it. You have to bring your own hope to the table and it's NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY to provide it for you.
> 
> ...


Air it out guy. But don't give up. I left for a few days but thanks to some people i realize that if you give up they win. Angie has a good topic but that stuff yesterday is going to go on all over. Its part of the plan. Its what they have done since the 60's to squash people. Some do it intentionally some unknowingly.. Its all directed by the dark side


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

When life becomes overwhelming I find that volunteering to help others seems to help with the stress and return some balance to everyday life. It certainly helps ones perspective to see what challenges others are facing. 

I don't think it really matters much where/how you volunteer, though I have found that working with seniors can be most rewarding. Don't know why that is really, maybe it's because they have been there and done that (life that is), or because some of them have seen tough times that make these current times look like child's play.

Maybe check with a local veterans group and see if they need any volunteer work.

Maybe go to the local animal shelter and be one of the volunteers that take the dogs for walks. You get some exercise and get to interact with a dog or cat, a dog/cat that has no family and may very much appreciate your attention.

I don't know that this has much to do with the forum specifically, but I find that my disposition in real life tends to bleed over into online life, and sometimes it is helpful to push in the keyboard and step away from the computer.

I don't really understand the concern with Ernie's posts, it seems like the information is presented with a bit of humor, and nobody is twisting my arm to read his posts. I disagree with some of his viewpoints, agree with many, but always appreciate his contributions.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Why does this thread have anything to do with me at all? How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I'm not in the hope business. I'm not in the change business. I try and give information with a little humor and a smile and that's the end of it. You have to bring your own hope to the table and it's NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY to provide it for you.
> 
> ...


 You took a break and they hope if they ride your *** you'll leave. I suggest not leaving if for no other reason than to be a PITA.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree please don't give up Ernie. tnhermit is right. I also agree that this shouldn't be made about you without you even saying a word! thats what i was trying to get at in my last post. i think you are an awesome guy but uh, people need to try to think of other things to talk about too and not blame things on you. It's seems like gossip that way to me.

What do i know, my social skills are nil, but it just seems wrong and i'm sorry.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would like everyone to go back and read what I wrote at first. 

Remember yesterday when some assumed Ernie was being racist? What are you doing today?

Have you seen one word about stopping Ernie, or shutting him down? NO, you have seen a request to balance that with other threads.

Please so and re-read before you get all hot and bothered about Ernie.

As he put it in his one post here - this is NOT about him, but he is a lightening rod that many have attached to, it's about the severe doom with the things like Deaconjim preparing a retirement house, the practical stuff.

So, before you make assumptions - read what is written - not what conclusions you may be jumping to.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Angie, thanks for putting up with all of us. Well me anyway


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Drama


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK, I read the first page.

I don't prep from fear. I prep from hope. After fear impels you to improve it is totally unproductive. Let it be a catalyst, but don't let it rule your life. 

Look at all the things in your life. How many of them can you do without? More than you think. Imagine yourself living on the bare minimum (Food, Shelter, Clothing) and everything else is gravy. 

I'm ready to die under a bridge. As long as I am warm and have a full belly, it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

ghmerrill said:


> I got a new-to-me pistol today! I can shoot the zombie/meth heads double handed when they come for me when the world ends due to the fed/obama/race wars/rapture!


This cracked me up! I had this image in my head of you(since I have no idea what you look like...in my head you look like David Boreanaz of Angel and Bones fame), wearing a trench coat and firing shots from gold plated pistols.

Ok, so it gets a little scary in my head sometimes:spinsmiley:.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> This cracked me up! I had this image in my head of you(since I have no idea what you look like...in my head you look like David Boreanaz of Angel and Bones fame), wearing a trench coat and firing shots from gold plated pistols.
> 
> Ok, so it gets a little scary in my head sometimes:spinsmiley:.


Carefull there some times your imagination can get you in alot of hot water, especilly when your thinking about how other people might look.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

SquashNut said:


> Carefull there some times your imagination can get you in alot of hot water, especilly when your thinking about how other people might look.


LOL very true!


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

As a relative newbie here let me say a few things, pounce on me if you must but my opinions and views are as valid as anyone's. I have no alliances here, I have no clique, and I joined with the intent of learning a few things from people here about prepping.

1) There are obvious sacred cows on this forum that can say anything they wish, and when challenged, the challengers are shut down. I have been given multiple infractions after posting a dissenting opinion, being piled on and baited by supporters of the OP, until I said the inevitable unforgivable something.

2) I don't care what Ernie says, I believe he should be able to post anything he wants. No matter how much of it is opinion, or actually fact based that he can support with links or references. I truly don't believe ANYONE should be shut down for an opinion. I do however believe that in order for the forum to remain balanced people MUST be able to counter his, and anyone else's, opinions, with their own opinions, and their own links and references.

3) IF all people ever post is "Gloom and Doom" what direction do you expect the S&EP topic to go in? I don't prep because I expect the world to end, the economy to collapse, Zombies to charge down my driveway, a race war to begin, or any other doomsday scenario. And I for ---- sure don't live in imminent fear of any of those events occurring. I prep because it makes sense to be ready for anything. There is a difference between being ready and living with despair about some apocalyptic event destroying life as we know it.

4) Hope? Without hope why carry on? If you see no good, no light, no future, then truly why would you want to survive anyways?

I will await with baited breath the coming backlash.

Have a nice day!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> ..... I'm thinking we won't survive if we don't have some HOPE and some JOY to hang on to. Not to make this a Pollyanna forum (but I do love when she hangs crystals on that cranky ladie's window), but not to have a forum that is only doom and gloom.


You can call my Pollyanna if you want and I will be happy to hang oodles of tinkling crystals on the forum's front porch. Believe in it or not - I do use and recommend a variety of crystals as a prep item for providing good health, protection, joy and hope. :grin:

.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

naturelover said:


> You can call my Pollyanna if you want and I will be happy to hang oodles of tinkling crystals on the forum's front porch. Believe in it or not - I do use and recommend a variety of crystals as a prep item for providing good health, protection, joy and hope. :grin:
> 
> .


send me a bag full please....:goodjob::bouncy:

if you got a extra special stone to make me fast so i can :runforhills:...send it too.

i think i need to come up there and do a few sweat lodges and let you beat me with boughs and then jump in the frazer river.might make me feel a bit better...ya know...drink from the well i use to know and love.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> This cracked me up! I had this image in my head of you(since I have no idea what you look like...in my head you look like David Boreanaz of Angel and Bones fame), wearing a trench coat and firing shots from gold plated pistols.
> 
> Ok, so it gets a little scary in my head sometimes:spinsmiley:.


Actually, I've been told by several people that I look like sylvester stallone in his younger years..... I guess add a head of hair that started turning grey in high school..... I also have musculature that makes people say "OH"




As in, "oh, please put your shirt back on"



Guess all in all, I'd blend in pretty well in any IRS office :tmi:


Edit:
I googled David Boreanaz.... The likeness IS uncanny.... Every time I close my eyes, thats what I look like in my mind... (my wife wouldn't mind that either)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I was going through all my food storage yesterday morning and I realized that there is not one item in my refrigerator nor freezers that came from a store. And hardly any canned stuff that came from a store either, most that I do have is over a year old. What that all means is that I have a stockpile of food that cost me absolutely nothing except the electricity for canning it. I make my own wine at a cost of about $1.25 a gallon. Now that the weather is cooling down, I'll be making molasses beer with George Washington's own recipe!! Heck yea, thinks are looking up!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The last few years have been like riding a bucking horse: mostly I am just glad to hang on!!!!!!!!!!

A few good things: DD has gotten her drives license. And, the fair is in town. 

I gave the kids money so that they would stay gone for a while, and DH and I could have an adult evening with no discussion of anime' characters, classes, or any other kid-related theme.:runforhills: It was lovely. 

We are going to do this more often, though I need to figure out a more affordable way to go out on dates with DH!:kiss:

Oh, yes. DH was in the shower when the kids got in: do you think they SUSPECTED?!?!?:heh:


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm responding as a newbie to this forum. Overall, it appears the forum is well balanced except this Survival subsection, Current Events, General Chat and Politics. I'm not a family, so although I read in the Family area I don't feel right about starting posts there, and the Singles section gets too risque for me, so I usually stay away from there. General Homesteading is great, but going by the title it is for questions, and I rarely have a question, so read but don't start thread there. 

Again, speaking from a newbies standpoint, there are three people on the Survival and Current Events forum who appear to take delight in posting negative things. Even somewhat positive things are posted in a negative manner. Irene not devasting NY comes immediately to mind. Instead of rejoicing that NY was saved they complained that the media didn't report things right -- in other words, a positive was turned into a negative. So I've learned very quickly to stay away from threads started by those three people unless the title really interests me. That way I miss about 50% of the negative stuff. 

I finally figured out how to go back past a month, and again, from a newbies' point of view, it seems this subsection got more negative about the time Ernie started the Bunker Index, and people then followed his lead by posting political junk, and basically it looks like a fight broke out and Current Events was created. My suggestion would be to move the Bunker Index to Current Events since to me it seems to be a rehash of negative only news. I read it the first couple of days I was on the forum and realised it wasn't for me, so I realise it might not always be negative. 

Anyway, those are my opinons on what has transpired. I will read those posts that interest me, and will respond when I think I have something to add or ask a question. And I'll stay away from overly negative posts, expecially political ones. There is a section for political posts, so I don't see a need for them here as well.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> Air it out guy. But don't give up. I left for a few days but thanks to some people i realize that if you give up they win. Angie has a good topic but that stuff yesterday is going to go on all over. Its part of the plan. Its what they have done since the 60's to squash people. Some do it intentionally some unknowingly.. Its all directed by the dark side


I'm not giving up. I'm giving up on S&EP as a host to the Bunker Index. People like the information and it helps some, so it's worth doing. 

But so long as I host it off of "someone else's porch" then I'll always have the risk of another moderator losing the will to fight. So I'm currently setting up a blog where I can control the BI completely and maintain all of the editorial content.

And in doing so you're going to see what I've said all along ... the people who don't want you reading this information will FOLLOW ME THERE to post nasty comments and try to muddy the waters. Just like nobody forced them to open my posts, nobody will force them to go to this new blog but they'll do it anyway.

It won't be less Ernie ... it will be MORE Ernie. The battle is too important for me to give up. So feel free to come get the doom and gloom from elsewhere and then bring it back home to good ol' S&EP to learn how to can enough beans to survive it.

The link will be:

http://bunkerindex.blogspot.com


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Thank you Ernie! Already to the link in my favs. just awaiting your first "real" BI.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Bookmarked and thanks!


----------



## chupang (Nov 18, 2002)

me too,thank you


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Ernie!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be there for sure. I really appreciate you Ernie. Thanks!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Terri said:


> Oh, yes. DH was in the shower when the kids got in: do you think they SUSPECTED?!?!?:heh:


Here is to hoping that it was an "after" shower and not a "before" shower!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> 1) There are obvious sacred cows on this forum that can say anything they wish, and when challenged, the challengers are shut down.


You're right. Most of us have learned to just not bother the sacred cows. It's easier that way.


> No matter how much of it is opinion, or actually fact based that he can support with links or references. I truly don't believe ANYONE should be shut down for an opinion. I do however believe that in order for the forum to remain balanced people MUST be able to counter his, and anyone else's, opinions, with their own opinions, and their own links and references.


I agree with this also. And I think that's the point that has been tried, but unsuccessfully made, to come across: S&EP really isn't supposed to be a debate forum, _anyway_. Consequently, posting deliberately controversial stuff is counter-productive.


> I prep because it makes sense to be ready for anything.


Me too. Blizzards that shut off the power and sock us in for a week or three. Job loss or transfers, etc. Logical things that can, _and do_, happen on a regular basis. 


All of this said, it's fine that you want to move your BI to blogspot Ernie. (And I'm sure that's something you'll figure out very quickly, btw: _All_ bloggers have people who follow their blog with the deliberate intent of proving the writer's opinions wrong.) And I think moving it over to the Current Events board would have been a good option, too. 
But, as Angie said, this isn't just about the Bunker Index.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Ernie, bookmarked in my Favs list.

I have a personality of hope. I think some people are built for hope and some people are built to always see the worst. I value the wisdom found in the BI and other similar posts but I also see the hope in life - and remember we are only seeing certain aspects of people when they post. 

I only have to look around me to have hope. We are in the country and I was raised on a farm - my mom taught me so much about gardening and canning that it is just a way of life for me (never thought to call it prepping). DH works hard for us and I have 2 great kids. I love where I live, so even if money is tight sometimes all I have to do is look around to see how blessed we are. Yes, I will pay attention to what is in the news and what I might need to worry about. I will take steps to be ready and I will look at the blue sky and the beauty around me and thank God for it every day. And I will have hope.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

zong said:


> I was going through all my food storage yesterday morning and I realized that there is not one item in my refrigerator nor freezers that came from a store. And hardly any canned stuff that came from a store either, most that I do have is over a year old. What that all means is that I have a stockpile of food that cost me absolutely nothing except the electricity for canning it. I make my own wine at a cost of about $1.25 a gallon. Now that the weather is cooling down, I'll be making molasses beer with George Washington's own recipe!! Heck yea, thinks are looking up!!


that is so cool--my goal is to be self sufficient too--i doubt i will ever make it as much as you have but i am glad to have about half of my food not come from the stores and not be full of pesticides.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

glad i read this thread if only to find where ernie went off to! i'll be checking in with him in just a few minutes. all of ernie's bi"s are labeled so why don't the pollyanna's just Not read them?? there are way too many of his follower's here.

every time i add to my preps i feel more hope! every time ernie posts something i feel like i am a bit more informed and can make modifications where needed. wish i had an "ernie" of my own. i'd feel even better. i can go on about my daily business of living and working knowing i don't have to worry because i am knowledgeable of what is going on in the world, prepping to make sure my kids and grandkids can lead as normal of lives as possible, prepping because i only have myself to rely on. i don't lead a gloom and doom life, i live a confident life!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

debbiekatiesmom said:


> glad i read this thread if only to find where ernie went off to! i'll be checking in with him in just a few minutes. all of ernie's bi"s are labeled so why don't the pollyanna's just Not read them?? there are way too many of his follower's here.
> 
> every time i add to my preps i feel more hope! every time ernie posts something i feel like i am a bit more informed and can make modifications where needed. wish i had an "ernie" of my own. i'd feel even better. i can go on about my daily business of living and working knowing i don't have to worry because i am knowledgeable of what is going on in the world, prepping to make sure my kids and grandkids can lead as normal of lives as possible, prepping because i only have myself to rely on. i don't lead a gloom and doom life, i live a confident life!


i guess they dont understand the concept of the ignore button/feature on this forum.or they dont have enough will power to not read....its like watching a car wreck...they wanna look away..but they know its going to be a "goodin" so they watch any how...:gaptooth::thumb::hammer:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

ghmerrill said:


> Actually, I've been told by several people that I look like sylvester stallone in his younger years..... I guess add a head of hair that started turning grey in high school..... I also have musculature that makes people say "OH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watch his shows alot lol that could be why that image was in my head


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Just my opinion, but i don't see how this can be a survival forum with out talking about every thing possible to survive from.
Alot of peope are going to be disapointed when they find out they should have talked about every last possiblity. And didn't.
Thanks Ernie, I've got your short cut.
if this isn't a debate forum, why are they all talking about canning in a oven, and debating that? Which by the way is a risky process in it's self. Why cahnce bring on your own illness? When the process has been prooven to be risky? But then there has been many processes discussed on this board that could have caused a persons own SHTF. Which is some thing I thought we were trying to avoid.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

SquashNut said:


> Just my opinion, but i don't see how this can be a survival forum with out talking about every thing possible to survive from.
> Alot of peope are going to be disapointed when they find out they should have talked about every last possiblity. And didn't.
> Thanks Ernie, I've got your short cut.
> if this isn't a debate forum, why are they all talking about canning in a oven, and debating that? Which by the way is a risky process in it's self. Why cahnce bring on your own illness? When the process has been prooven to be risky? But then there has been many processes discussed on this board that could have caused a persons own SHTF. Which is some thing I thought we were trying to avoid.


Wasn't gonna post this weekend. Still aint! But people better wake up and see that this thread is classic work on how to suppress that has been used since the 60's. The first thread was the opener and then this which starts out with good intentions. Its the old "Be Nice" " Don't offend" "Accept everybody, Everything any lifestyle and on and on. Anyone offended must be catered to and made a special case. Everyone else must submit. Its all so subtle and it has worked beautifully


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

Frankly, because of his sacred cow status, and no one with a dissenting viewpoint being allowed to challenge him and his "reports," I am glad the Bunker Index is gone from S&EP. Frankly, if open debate would have been allowed with those postings and anything else Ernie posted I couldn't have cared less what he posted. But the poblem here isn't a lack of dissenting viewpoints, it is the mob mentality of shouting people with dissenting viewpoints down until you get them to do something that gets them an infraction or banished.

I wish Ernie well with his blog. But until there is at least a pretense of fairness here on controversial topics it is better he has removed the Bunker Index.

Have a nice day!


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

LeopardFrog said:


> Frankly, because of his sacred cow status, and no one with a dissenting viewpoint being allowed to challenge him and his "reports," I am glad the Bunker Index is gone from S&EP. Frankly, if open debate would have been allowed with those postings and anything else Ernie posted I couldn't have cared less what he posted. But the poblem here isn't a lack of dissenting viewpoints, it is the mob mentality of shouting people with dissenting viewpoints down until you get them to do something that gets them an infraction or banished.
> 
> I wish Ernie well with his blog. But until their is at least a pretense of fairness here on controversial topics it is better he has removed the Bunker Index.
> 
> Have a nice day!


*deleted everything written*

Have a nice day, too!! Think happy thoughts!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

LeopardFrog said:


> Frankly, because of his sacred cow status, and no one with a dissenting viewpoint being allowed to challenge him and his "reports," I am glad the Bunker Index is gone from S&EP. Frankly, if open debate would have been allowed with those postings and anything else Ernie posted I couldn't have cared less what he posted. But the poblem here isn't a lack of dissenting viewpoints, it is the mob mentality of shouting people with dissenting viewpoints down until you get them to do something that gets them an infraction or banished.
> 
> I wish Ernie well with his blog. But until their is at least a pretense of fairness here on controversial topics it is better he has removed the Bunker Index.
> 
> Have a nice day!


I don't think it was wrong for us to defend Ernie from being called racist do you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Frankly, because of his sacred cow status, and *no one with a dissenting viewpoint being allowed to challenge *him and his "reports," I am glad the Bunker Index is gone from S&EP


.

LOL What a load of crap.

Many of the complainers stalk Ernie all over the internet just to rile things up.

They get banned, and then make up sockpuppets just to come back and do it all over again.

If it weren't for whining about HT and what others do here, they wouldn't have much of a life at all.

They whine about "unfair" when they get caught at their games and have to pay the price for acting like middle school brats.



> the mob mentality of shouting people with dissenting viewpoints down until you *get them to do something *that gets them an infraction or banished.


LOL.

Yeah, because WE CONTROL everything they say and do.

Get real


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

LeopardFrog said:


> Frankly, because of his sacred cow status, and no one with a dissenting viewpoint being allowed to challenge him and his "reports," I am glad the Bunker Index is gone from S&EP. Frankly, if open debate would have been allowed with those postings and anything else Ernie posted I couldn't have cared less what he posted. But the poblem here isn't a lack of dissenting viewpoints, it is the mob mentality of shouting people with dissenting viewpoints down until you get them to do something that gets them an infraction or banished.
> 
> I wish Ernie well with his blog. But until there is at least a pretense of fairness here on controversial topics it is better he has removed the Bunker Index.
> 
> Have a nice day!



You have been well trained my freind


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> I don't think it was wrong for us to defend Ernie from being called racist do you?


I never said you couldn't defend him. The point is his whole topic was a setup and you know it. Those who called him on it got pounced on not only by other forum posters, but the moderators too.

There is an incredible mob mentality here. One that makes me thankful I am just another anonymous poster that no one here knows or knows my location. The gloom and doom, ready to shoot to kill, end of the world, hiding in your bunker behind 15 years of canned green beans, is NOT HEALTHY. Prepping does not have to be gloom and doom. It can be just be prepared for anything, natural disasters, serious family illness, job loss, and tough economic times. Some may choose to believe the country will collapse, or terrorists will invade, or some catastrophic illness will decimate the world population, or perhaps your thing is the Zombis apocalypse. My preps will prepare me for almost anything, but I do not live in abject fear, just waiting for the collapse to occur so I can justify my preps.

Frankly, if everyone here would relax a bit, stop looking for boogie men behind every door, stop trying to find reasons to say "IT'S HERE!" without ever really defining "IT," and just look at helping each other prep this would be a much happier place to share information.

Reporting from an undisclosed location, 400 feet below ground, hiding behind 4 rows deep, 4 buckets high, filled will flour, sugar, rice, beans, and wheat, (much better at stopping invaders bullets than canned green beans), while wearing my gas mask, bullet proof vest, and holding my AK-47.

Have a nice day!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Now challengeing and name calling are the same?


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Last year my dh was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. Six months later he passed away. He was the breadwinner and had to go on disability which was not nearly enough for us to survive on. I could not work because I had to be home to take care of him. Our preps saw us through the whole ordeal. As a result, I will continue to prep for the rest of my life.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> .
> 
> LOL What a load of crap.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for proving my point.

Do try to relax and enjoy the rest of your day.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never had any problem posting whatever I believe. Nor disagreeing with anybody I feel I need to disagree with. Yea, I've had people grind on me about different ideas I have. Big deal. I'm a grownup and well equipped to defend my POV. I don't run around flapping my hands thinking there's an organized conspiracy to keep me from expressing my POV. I'll dissent with anybody. About anything. My opinion is as valid as anybody's. This sacred cow business is pure bull. 
To offer further proof, I'll spend the next couple hours arguing any point with anybody. The only thing you got to remember is that there are rules about direct insults and after the same things have been "back and forthed" for days, somebody will finally shut down a thread. Ernie's opinions are as valid as yours. Or mine. Or anybody else's. You don't want to read them, don't.
ETA: I rarely read much doom and gloom because, outside my little circle of relatives and friends, I really don't care about the rest of the world.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Pfft, AK, give me an AR. 

Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

LeopardFrog said:


> I never said you couldn't defend him. The point is his whole topic was a setup and you know it. Those who called him on it got pounced on not only by other forum posters, but the moderators too.
> 
> There is an incredible mob mentality here. One that makes me thankful I am just another anonymous poster that no one here knows or knows my location. The gloom and doom, ready to shoot to kill, end of the world, hiding in your bunker behind 15 years of canned green beans, is NOT HEALTHY. Prepping does not have to be gloom and doom. It can be just be prepared for anything, natural disasters, serious family illness, job loss, and tough economic times. Some may choose to believe the country will collapse, or terrorists will invade, or some catastrophic illness will decimate the world population, or perhaps your thing is the Zombis apocalypse. My preps will prepare me for almost anything, but I do not live in abject fear, just waiting for the collapse to occur so I can justify my preps.
> 
> ...


I see this day as the demise of this forum. As each member gets chased away we will all look back in fond remberance of what this forum was and think of what it could have been. The problem is they don't want us to talk about any thing. That will come to light more as time goes on.
It's funny I saw the man in Ernies thread as a large burly guy with a scull cap and tattoo's and a shaved head. Blond hair. Does that make me a racists?
Not sure it can as I am as white as they come. Did Ernies thread bait me more or less than other people? Because i didn't feel baited at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Prepping does not have to be gloom and doom


Read the list of topics on the first page.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/forumdisplay.php?f=11


99% of them have nothing to do with "doom and gloom"

That's just the latest buzz phrase, often accompanied by "living in fear" and "paranoid".

It's mostly a misconception


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thank you so very much for proving my point.


It's the *reality*.
I didn't make any of it up

Believe whatever you like though.

Enough said


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> You have been well trained my freind


Trained? Not hardly, but my parents did teach me to think for myself and not be lead by mob mentality. Much to their consternation at times I was incredibly independent and followed my own beliefs.

Funny thing is your subtle "he is a well trained commie liberal" inference couldn't be farther from the truth. I am non-aligned polirically and choose candidates by performance or what they say they will do. I am pro-gun, pro-law enforcement, pro-labor, pro-choice, and frankly wish the government would mind their own house a lot more and keep their nose out of mine a lot more. I wish we would either fight wars to win or stop wasting our young people in idiotic policing jobs they weren't designed to do in the first place. I wish we could have an economy that made things in the USA again instead of some poor fellow* making 40 cents a day to make Nikes. I wish I could celebrate Christmas with out having to say Happy Holidays (which I have rebelled against the past several years). I wish that I didn't have to eliminate my traditions to allow others to celebrate theirs. We probably aren't that different actually. I am just not as rabid about shouting others down.

Have a nice day!


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's the *reality*.
> I didn't make any of it up


Your perception of reality.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

zong said:


> I've never had any problem posting whatever I believe. Nor disagreeing with anybody I feel I need to disagree with. Yea, I've had people grind on me about different ideas I have. Big deal. I'm a grownup and well equipped to defend my POV. I don't run around flapping my hands thinking there's an organized conspiracy to keep me from expressing my POV. I'll dissent with anybody. About anything. My opinion is as valid as anybody's. This sacred cow business is pure bull.
> To offer further proof, I'll spend the next couple hours arguing any point with anybody. The only thing you got to remember is that there are rules about direct insults and after the same things have been "back and forthed" for days, somebody will finally shut down a thread. Ernie's opinions are as valid as yours. Or mine. Or anybody else's. You don't want to read them, don't.
> ETA: I rarely read much doom and gloom because, outside my little circle of relatives and friends, I really don't care about the rest of the world.


If the rules about insults were applied equally, you would be right. I have been insulted on several occasions because I had a differing opinion and when I responded in kind I got the infraction, and I got deleted. The only time the insulters have been deleted is the time the entire post was created to insult and bait me. FAIRNESS doesn't mean only your opinion goes unchecked, it means EVEYONE's does. No matter how much you disagree. That isn't communist, that is what the founding father's said 200 some years ago.

I agree with you on the fact that other than my family, and a very few close friends, I really don't care much about the rest of the world either.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

LeopardFrog said:


> Trained? Not hardly, but my parents did teach me to think for myself and not be lead by mob mentality. Much to their consternation at times I was incredibly independent and followed my own beliefs.
> 
> Funny thing is your subtle "he is a well trained commie liberal" inference couldn't be farther from the truth. I am non-aligned polirically and choose candidates by performance or what they say they will do. I am pro-gun, pro-law enforcement, pro-labor, pro-choice, and frankly wish the government would mind their own house a lot more and keep their nose out of mine a lot more. I wish we would either fight wars to win or stop wasting our young people in idiotic policing jobs they weren't designed to do in the first place. I wish we could have an economy that made things in the USA again instead of some poor fellow* making 40 cents a day to make Nikes. I wish I could celebrate Christmas with out having to say Happy Holidays (which I have rebelled against the past several years). I wish that I didn't have to eliminate my traditions to allow others to celebrate theirs. We probably aren't that different actually. I am just not as rabid about shouting others down.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Well done nice expansion well taught. If you think for your self then like me you can express your opinion, make up your mind and be confident without having to promulgate and infer opinion on what the other person is thinking or had in mind. the rest is a lot of doulbe talk

Please do tell me what amendment proclaims "fair " in it. You a lib for sure. No one else pushes that agenda


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude, I have posted and defended some *extremely* unpopular views on this forum. I've even had a couple of moderators join in the gang butt-whipping that they all seemed to think I needed. BUT, they got a right to their opinion too. However wrong it may be. Still, all in all, I've never felt treated unfairly by the system here. If you're new, you're not familiar with the years before you came here, but this is about as fair a place as you'll find.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

LF, your whole reason for being here seems to be so you can argue with everyone here and then complain long and loud how everyone picks on you.

What is it, persecution complex? Martyr complex?

Stickywitchyitis?


----------



## Geary_Johns (Oct 27, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Why does this thread have anything to do with me at all? How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I'm not in the hope business. I'm not in the change business. I try and give information with a little humor and a smile and that's the end of it. You have to bring your own hope to the table and it's NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY to provide it for you.
> 
> ...


Ernie, we differ on a few things, religion being one of them. But I know your spot on in what you have been trying to get people to see. Trouble is they don't want to see it, it scares them too much. So they choose to throw stones at the messenger because they don't like the message. Keep posting, and I'll come out of lurk mode and post more myself.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

zong said:


> Dude, I have posted and defended some *extremely* unpopular views on this forum. I've even had a couple of moderators join in the gang butt-whipping that they all seemed to think I needed. BUT, they got a right to their opinion too. However wrong it may be. Still, all in all, I've never felt treated unfairly by the system here. If you're new, you're not familiar with the years before you came here, but this is about as fair a place as you'll find.


LOL, yep, I think that most of us set ourself up for an epic beatdown every once in awhile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

tinknal said:


> LOL, yep, I think that most of us set ourself up for an epic beatdown every once in awhile.


Thats when I realize that all these other people are a bunch of chuckleheads!!!
Except me and you, of course. And sometimes I wonder about you......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> LOL, yep, I think that most of us set ourself up for an epic beatdown every once in awhile.


That's the truth :drum::runforhills:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

zong said:


> Thats when I realize that all these other people are a bunch of chuckleheads!!!
> Except me and you, of course. And sometimes I wonder about you......


Heck, even I wonder about me once in awhile............


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

tinknal said:


> LF, your whole reason for being here seems to be so you can argue with everyone here and then complain long and loud how everyone picks on you.
> 
> What is it, persecution complex? Martyr complex?
> 
> Stickywitchyitis?


Could it be her?. Your gonna really strt trouble LOL That name hasn't been around for a while. I kinda enjoyed her Even thought it might be nice to meet her for the heck of it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I am afraid Ernie made people see things about themselves they don't want to see. Like me, I guess it bothers me more than i thought living in the Airian Nation Neighborhood.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

SquashNut said:


> I am afraid Ernie made people see things about themselves they don't want to see. Like me, I guess it bothers me more than i thought living in the Airian Nation Neighborhood.


Between Ernie,Chick, this thread and the gay lesbian thread that went on there should have been a lot of sifting wheat and chaff. HT has definitely changed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - enough manure slinging.

here's the deal.
No one asked, made Ernie leave or move to the blog. That is entirely his own choice. 

The ones that think anyone made Ernie leave or move or whatever - you are wrong, I asked for balance to the continual post of bad news - 

I've let this go so I could see what people really were and how they really felt.

Seems that everyone is showing themselves, some more than others.

It's easy. 
This is for Surviving and Emergency Prep. I thought reasons for that could be posted, but they got way to editorial and political. So a balance requests is viewed as shutting Ernie down, the turkeys getting to me, etc - thanks for the insult.

If you have news of something that we need to prepare for - put it in the CE forum. If too politically charged, I have already cleared with ford major to put in GC or Political. You can duke it out there.

This MOD did not give up the fight - so I'm fighting for all of us, not just some - 
If the viewers of this forum go down, won't bug me one bit. Train wrecks draw crowds, maintenance men making sure the track doesn't buckle, not so much.

So think what you will - you're going to anyway.

This is about balance, and helping get ready for whatever.
And I hope I think for myself, just takes some time to see what I've been missing.

And if you cannot "Be Nice" try harder.

This is now closed.


----------

